# أين أنت يا مسيح مصر ؟



## Twin (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*الي متي يارب تنسانا كل النسيان .... الي متي تحجب وجهك عنا*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*أين أنت يا مسيح مصر؟*
*أين أنت يا مسيح مصر ... أين أنت يا مالك هذا الدهر*
*أهذا هو الميراث والفخر ... أم هو مصير لذلً وقهر*
*أهذا هو شعبك ... أهذا الذي قلت عنه مبارك شعبي مصر*
*أين أنت يا مسيح مصر ؟*​​*صارت حياتنا نار ... وبالدموع نأكل خبزنا*
*وكل خطوة حسبت علينا عار ... وكل كلمة صارت خزياً لنا*
*فأين أنت يا مسيح مصر ؟*

*أين أنت أين أنت 
أين أنت يا مسيح مصر ؟*

*أذكر يارب ولا تنسي ... عملك في وسط السنين أحيه*
*أذكر يارب ولا تنسي ... كرمك الظمأن عد أليه وأرويه*

*عد يارب ... عد ولا تنسانا الي الأنقضاء*
*بل تحنن وأشفق لقلب ... تمزق ويبتغي الفداء*

*لا تتركنا بل عُد يارب وأرحمنا ... نحن شعبك شعب مصر*
*الذي بك ولك يصرخ , فأعنا ... وعدنا بأنه بعد الليل هنا فجر*

*وأظهر مجدك يا مسيح مصر في أرض مصر*​


----------



## Twin (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*ملحوظة *
*ده الموضوع الأصلي وقد تمت أعادته من جديد وأعادة كتابته *
*كما كان ولم يتغير منه شئ *
*وهذا الموضوع كان قد فقد مع اليوم الذي أعلن الرب فيه *
*محبته لكرمه وحفاظه وأهتمامه به*
*فهذا الموضوع فقد ولكن بفضل الحبيب روك تمت أعادته *
*وأنا عدت لأرفعه من جديد*

*وهنـــــــــــــــا نص الموضوع الأصلي في جوجل *
*وطبعاً كان في ردود الثلاث صفحات *
*ياريت بقي ال يشوف أسمه هناك يجي ويكتب رده تاني :blush2:*​


----------



## Alexander.t (27 نوفمبر 2010)

مستغربين ليه ما هو ده اللى قال عليه
يعنى هو قالنا انو هيكون فى ضيق
بس مكناش متخيلين ان الضيق بالشكل ده

تحفه *يا* توين بجد كلنا بنقوله انت فين وسايبنا لوحدنا ليه


----------



## candy shop (27 نوفمبر 2010)

> *عد يارب ... عد ولا تنسانا الي الأنقضاء*
> *بل تحنن وأشفق لقلب ... تمزق ويبتغي الفداء*
> 
> *لا تتركنا بل عُد يارب وأرحمنا ... نحن شعبك شعب مصر*
> *الذي بك ولك يصرخ , فأعنا ... وعدنا بأنه بعد الليل هنا فجر*



روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه يا امير حقيقى 

كلمات جميله اوى 

عد يارب ولا تنسانا 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا شاعر المنتدى 
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*



			لا تتركنا بل عُد يارب وأرحمنا ... نحن شعبك شعب مصر
الذي بك ولك يصرخ , فأعنا ... وعدنا بأنه بعد الليل هنا فجر
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


جميلة قووى قووى دى





			ياريت بقي ال يشوف أسمه هناك يجي ويكتب رده تاني
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


طب ابقى دور عليا هناك بقى ههههههههههه

موضوع جميل بجد
تسلم ايديك
​*


----------



## Rosetta (27 نوفمبر 2010)

> أين أنت يا مسيح مصر ... أين أنت يا مالك هذا الدهر
> أهذا هو الميراث والفخر ... أم هو مصير لذلً وقهر
> أهذا هو شعبك ... أهذا الذي قلت عنه مبارك شعبي مصر
> أين أنت يا مسيح مصر ؟
> ​


*كلنا أمل ان تاتي سريعا يا مخلصنا 

مررررررسي للموضوع توين 
كلام جدا راااائع 

ربنا يباركك اخي الغالي ​*


----------



## النهيسى (27 نوفمبر 2010)

كلمات معبره ومن القلب 
شكرا للكلمات
أعجبتنى جدا 
تناسب ما نحن فيه
ربنا موجود​


----------



## vetaa (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*تفتكر بجد ربنا ناسينا؟!!!
مش هو قال
(ان نسيت الام الرضيع انا لا انساه)
(من يمسكم يمس حدقه عينى)

اكيييييييييد هيظهر ف الوقت المناسب 
ويفهمنا ايه اللى بيحصل المهم منضعفش ويقوينا

وطالت قصرت ياريت نفكر شويه اخرتنا فين!!!


شكرا يا توين بجد على الموضوع والدعوه والعوده
انا اسمى مش مكتوب ف اللى فى جوجل ممكن تكتبهولى هههه 
*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 نوفمبر 2010)

راااااااااائعة فعلا اين انت يا مسيح مصر رائعة يا امير

بس على فكرة البابا شنودة قال في عظتة الاخيرة ان الله صابر صابر لكن غضبة مخيف واحنا منتظرين ربنا يعمل حاجة يعمل معجزة مع شعبة مصر


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*كلمات رائعة ياتوين بجد
وأكييييييد ربنا سامعنا وحاسسنا بشعبه *​


----------



## marmora jesus (27 نوفمبر 2010)

كلمات حلوة اوي​ يا امير
ربنا مش بعيد بالعكس ده اقرب ما يكون لينا
ربنا شايفنا وحاسس بينا بس لسه مش جه الميعاد المناسب لظهوره او علشان يتدخل
صدقوني ربنا بيتعذب وبيتالم علشان اللي بيتعمل فينا ده اكتر مننا كلنا
والمه الاكبر انه شايفنا بنموت وبنتعذب ومش بيتصرف
بلاش نقسي في كلامنا علي ربنا بالعتاب
في الوقت المناسب ربنا هيتدخل وهيظهر وهياخد حقنا كلنا
​


----------



## Basilius (27 نوفمبر 2010)

رائع يا استاذنا 


> *أذكر يارب ولا تنسي ... عملك في وسط السنين أحيه*
> *أذكر يارب ولا تنسي ... كرمك الظمأن عد أليه وأرويه*


امين


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*لا تتركنا بل عُد  يارب وأرحمنا ... نحن شعبك شعب مصر*
 *الذي  بك ولك يصرخ , فأعنا ... وعدنا بأنه بعد الليل هنا فجر*

جميله جدااااااااا ياتوين​


----------



## BITAR (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*نحن جميعا نطلب*
* ان*
* يجىء مسيح مصر*
*لينجى *
*شعبه *
*من هؤلاء الشرذمة
ابناء*
* الشيطان *
*و*
*محمد *​


----------



## christianbible5 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

> *صارت حياتنا نار ... وبالدموع نأكل خبزنا
> وكل خطوة حسبت علينا عار ... وكل كلمة صارت خزياً لنا*
> *فأين أنت يا مسيح مصر ؟*


*هنيئا لك يا مصر... فلقد كنت ملجأ للطفل يسوع...*

*إنجيل متى 2: 13*
*
 وَبَعْدَمَا انْصَرَفُوا، إِذَا مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ قَدْ ظَهَرَ لِيُوسُفَ فِي حُلْمٍ قَائِلاً: «قُمْ وَخُذِ الصَّبِيَّ وَأُمَّهُ وَاهْرُبْ إِلَى مِصْرَ، وَكُنْ هُنَاكَ حَتَّى أَقُولَ لَكَ. لأَنَّ هِيرُودُسَ مُزْمِعٌ أَنْ يَطْلُبَ الصَّبِيَّ لِيُهْلِكَهُ». 

**حتى انه قيل:*

*إنجيل متى 2: 15*
*
 وَكَانَ هُنَاكَ إِلَى وَفَاةِ هِيرُودُسَ. لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ مِنَ الرَّبِّ بِالنَّبِيِّ الْقَائِل: «مِنْ مِصْرَ دَعَوْتُ ابْني». *

*ارحم يا رب شعب مصر... مصر التي حضنتك واحبتك منذ القدم... بارك شعبها واحفظ اهلها من الارهاب...*

*انا اعلم يا رب انك لا يمكن ان تنسى وان حكمتك لا يمكننا ان ندركها لأنه:*

*سفر إشعياء 55: 9*
*
 لأَنَّهُ كَمَا عَلَتِ السَّمَاوَاتُ عَنِ الأَرْضِ، هكَذَا عَلَتْ طُرُقِي عَنْ طُرُقِكُمْ وَأَفْكَارِي عَنْ أَفْكَارِكُمْ. *

*نسألك يا رب ان يأتي ملكوتك سريعا...*

*ليتم ما جاء على لسان النبي دانيال:*

*سفر دانيال 7: 13 و 14*

*13 «كُنْتُ أَرَى فِي رُؤَى اللَّيْلِ وَإِذَا مَعَ سُحُبِ السَّمَاءِ مِثْلُ ابْنِ إِنْسَانٍ أَتَى وَجَاءَ إِلَى الْقَدِيمِ الأَيَّامِ، فَقَرَّبُوهُ قُدَّامَهُ.
14 فَأُعْطِيَ سُلْطَانًا وَمَجْدًا وَمَلَكُوتًا لِتَتَعَبَّدَ لَهُ كُلُّ الشُّعُوبِ وَالأُمَمِ وَالأَلْسِنَةِ. سُلْطَانُهُ سُلْطَانٌ أَبَدِيٌّ مَا لَنْ يَزُولَ، وَمَلَكُوتُهُ مَا لاَ يَنْقَرِضُ.
*
*نشكرك يا رب...*


----------



## روزي86 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

جميل يا توين

وادي التقييم تاني

لانه راح بردو هههههههههههههه


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 نوفمبر 2010)

[q-bible]*لأَنَّ خِفَّةَ ضِيقَتِنَا الْوَقْتِيَّةَ تُنْشِئُ لَنَا أَكْثَرَ فَأَكْثَرَ ثِقَلَ مَجْدٍ أَبَدِيّاً.(2 كو 4 : 17)*[/q-bible]
*مناجاة وصلاة رااااااااااائعة
ربنا يباركم*


----------



## tamav maria (28 نوفمبر 2010)

> أين أنت أين أنت
> أين أنت يا مسيح مصر ؟



ربنا يسمع منك ياتوين
وينظر ويطلع من السماء 
وينقذ اولاده
ربنا موجود
شكرا توين


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*ننتظرك يا رب لتحقيق الوعد
انْتَظِرِ الرَّبَّ. لِيَتَشَدَّدْ وَلْيَتَشَجَّعْ قَلْبُكَ، وَانْتَظِرِ الرَّبَّ" 
جميل يا توووين
ربنا يباركك *


----------



## elamer1000 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*الف شكر ليك حبيبى

ربنا يبارك حياتك

+++
*​


----------



## elamer1000 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*الف شكر ليك حبيبى

ربنا يبارك حياتك

+++
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*عزيزى توين كويس انك عرفت ترجع الموضوع الحلو ده *
*كلمات حلوة ومعبرة *
*الرب يباركك*


----------



## grges monir (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*موجود بالتاكيد توين
ولكنة قال قى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق ولكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم*


----------



## sparrow (28 نوفمبر 2010)

جميله يا امير
كلماتها معبرة عن كل الي جوانا

ربنا موجود امين هو ينجينا ويرحمنا


----------



## mero_engel (28 نوفمبر 2010)

الرب يدافع عنكم وانتم صامتون 
رجانا فيك يا الهنا القوي 
كلام رائع وجميل 
ميرسي ليكي يا امير 
تسلم ايدك


----------



## جارجيوس (28 نوفمبر 2010)

سفر إشعياء 49: 15
 «هَلْ تَنْسَى الْمَرْأَةُ رَضِيعَهَا فَلاَ تَرْحَمَ ابْنَ بَطْنِهَا؟ حَتَّى هؤُلاَءِ يَنْسَيْنَ، وَأَنَا لاَ أَنْسَاكِ. ​


----------



## zama (30 نوفمبر 2010)

كلمات روحها حلوة جداً ..  ..

متشكر لقلمك  ..


----------



## عادل نسيم (30 نوفمبر 2010)

* أخي الحبيب توين 
كلماتك جميلة وتمس كل قلب لأنها تعبر عن حالنا الآن 
ولكن لي توضيح صغير .... لازم نقتنع جيداً إننا في آواخر الآيام وإن عدو الخير يعمل قصار جهده ليضل حتي المختارين وهذا ما حذرنا منه الأنجيل 
الله ليس ببعيد وهو يرى كل الأحداث ويسمح ببعض التجارب ولكن يجب أن لا تهتز ثقتنا في الهنا وأن نصمد ونقدم أنفسنا للشهادة بكل ثبات مسيحي 
( **عد يارب ... عد ولا تنسانا الي الأنقضاء*
*بل تحنن وأشفق لقلب ... تمزق ويبتغي الفداء ) وإذا كانت رغبتك الفداء فأنني أطالبك بالثبات في الرب آمين 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 نوفمبر 2010)

twin قال:


> *الي متي يارب تنسانا كل النسيان .... الي متي تحجب وجهك عنا*
> *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
> 
> *أين أنت يا مسيح مصر؟*
> ...



*هَكَذَا قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ: 
ارْجِعُوا إِلَيَّ يَقُولُ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ 
فَأَرْجِعَ إِلَيْكُمْ يَقُولُ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ.​​*


----------



## QUIET GIRL (21 ديسمبر 2010)

*أذكر يارب ولا تنسي ... عملك في وسط السنين أحيه
أذكر يارب ولا تنسي ... كرمك الظمأن عد أليه وأرويه*

*عد يارب ... عد ولا تنسانا الي الأنقضاء*
*بل تحنن وأشفق لقلب ... تمزق ويبتغي الفداء*

*امين يا رب انظر واطلع من السماء *
*وتعهد الكرمة بالخصب والنماء *
*لا تترك وديعتك يا الهنا ولا تجعلنا لقمة طرية بين اسنانهم بل اكسر الفخ ونجنا *

*كلام رائع *
*الرب يبارك خدمتك *


----------



## Twin (1 يناير 2011)

*اين أنت يا مسيح مصر*

*الي متي ستظل بعيد*​


----------



## Twin (2 يناير 2011)

*تكلمت كتيراً وهاجمت أكتر ورفعت صوتي علي الكل .... وكل هذا بحق يالله *
*فأنا بصدق متألم جداً وحزين وكأنني علي مشارف الموت*
*وكل هذا ليس علي الشهداء فقط .... ولكن علي تركك لنا *
*فأنت بصدق صرت بعيد جداً عنا وعن شعبك*

*وإن كنت أنا مخطئ وأتجني عليك ,,,,,,,,,,, فأظهر مجدك وأعلنه في كل الأرض*

*أين أنت بصدق ..... اين أنت يا مسيح مصر*
*لماذا تطيل أناتك وتؤجل تدخلك ..... بصدق نحن في غاية الضيق نحن نريدك*

*أظهر مجد وخلص شعبك ..... حتي وإن كان خلاص روحي وأدبي فقط ....*
*أظهر عجائبك يا مسيح مصر*
*وفض بسلامك علي قلوبنا الممزقة*​


----------



## Nemo (2 يناير 2011)

لا متقولش كده المسيح مش ناسى ومش بعيد .... ما اعظم طول اناه الله
لكن غضبه مخيف ولما هيرد على الاعتداء هيرد بقوة
لازم تعرف انه يأتى فى الهزيع الرابع وكمان دماء الشهداء دى اساس مسيحيتنا
كنايسنا القديمة كلها مبنية على دماء الشهداء
افتكرأخميم أفتكر الدولة الرومانية ومصر ياما شبعت من دماء شهدائها
يا لفرحة السما فى وقتنا ده
لكن زمان الشعب كان بيزعل على ولاده لكن فرحتهم بالمسيح والاستشهاد كان اكتر
لأ حتى لو ده اضطهاد بص له من الجانب المضىء يا بختهم ويارتنا ننول الكرامة دى
ولو انى لا استحق بس مشتهى حياتى اقدم نفسى للمسيح ومشتهى كل واحد مننا كمان
ربنا يعطينا الكرامة دى بس يا ريت عيد تفكيرك فالعبارة دى:


*فأنت بصدق صرت بعيد جداً عنا وعن شعبك*


----------



## Twin (2 يناير 2011)

nemo قال:


> *فأنت بصدق صرت بعيد جداً عنا وعن شعبك*


*فلتعتبروني مخطئ ...... ولكن لتصرخوا له ليظهر مجده ويخلص شعبه .... فبصدق أنا لم أعد أحتمل*​


----------



## Nemo (2 يناير 2011)

twin قال:


> *فلتعتبروني مخطئ ...... ولكن لتصرخوا له ليظهر مجده ويخلص شعبه .... فبصدق أنا لم أعد أحتمل*​



ربنا يعزيك ويمنحك السلام 
بس حقيقى كلنا فى حالة غضب وحزن شديد
لكن ربنا موجود


----------



## عادل نسيم (2 يناير 2011)

اخي وحبيبي تويني 
برجاء المحبة التي علمنا أياها المسيح علي عود الصليب وكانت قطرات دمائه تنزف من أجلنا وتحمل وحده الآلم  لماذا الآن نتسائل أين أنت يامسيح مصر ؟
مسيح مصر موجود في كل شبر فيكِ يامصر موجود في كل ثانية بتمر علي أرض مصر يسمح بمرور التجربة ولكنه يعمل جاهداً علي الخروج منها ... له مقاصد لا نعرفها ( ولكل شيء وقت عنده ) .... لا شك لحيظة أن المسيح ليس ببعيد ولا يعرف شيء ... مسيحك حي وصاحي ولا ينعس ولا ينام ... فأثبت في إيمانك وثق أنه يستجيب لكل صلوة رفعت اليه وثق في رده علي أدق الأشياء حتي ما لم تعرفه أنت او المؤمنين آمين


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (2 يناير 2011)

twin قال:


> *تكلمت كتيراً وهاجمت أكتر ورفعت صوتي علي الكل .... وكل هذا بحق يالله *​
> *فأنا بصدق متألم جداً وحزين وكأنني علي مشارف الموت*
> *وكل هذا ليس علي الشهداء فقط .... ولكن علي تركك لنا *
> *فأنت بصدق صرت بعيد جداً عنا وعن شعبك*​
> ...


 
*اصل المجئ التاني زمنه بيقرب...*

*و هو عاوز اكبر عدد يتوب و يعرفه*

*لهذا هو متمهل*

*و لكن اظهر قوتك يا رب في وقت الضيق لنا *

*قال الجاهل في قلبه ليس اله*

*ليس له خلاص بالهه*

*تدخل يا رب*

*و لكن يا طووووووووووووول امهالك للبشريه عشان تتوب*

*سلام و نعمه*​


----------



## Twin (3 يناير 2011)

*أين أنت يا مسيح مصر ...... أظهر نفسك ولو لدقائق*
*شعبك شعب مصر لم يعد يحتمل *

*صدقني لم يعد يحتمل .... ومن يضحك علي نفسه ويقول هذا لمجد الله وها هو قادم *
*أين هذا المجد في تناثر الأشلاء وتناثر الدماء *
*أين هذا المجد في تفجير الكنائس وقتل من يأتونك ليرفعوا قلوبهم لك*
*أين هذا المجد يا مسيح مصر ؟*

*تذكر وعلي ما نذكر نحن أخر عشرين سنة فقط كم من التفجيرات والحوادص والأشلاء والدماء ..... عدداً لايحصي ..... ونعود لنسأل ..... *
*أين مجدك وأين ظهر في أرض مصر يا مسيح مصر في أخر عشرين سنة فقط*

*أنت تعلم أنني أحبك بصدق .... رغم أن كلماتي قد تبدوا قاسية *
*من أبن لأبيه ..... ولكن ليس بيدي شئ ............ وأنت تعلم أنا بالفعل متألم وحزين وعليك أن تحتملني*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 يناير 2011)

> *ومن يضحك علي نفسه ويقول هذا لمجد الله وها هو قادم *
> *أين هذا المجد *



*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Twin (4 يناير 2011)

abotarbo قال:


> *!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


 
*ابو تربوا تذكر أن المتحدث هنا إنسان ... وهذه مشاعر وأحاسيس إنسان*​


----------



## Twin (8 مايو 2011)

*الي متي سنظل نصرخ ونسأل .... أين أنت يا مسيح مصر ؟*
*بالفعل نحن في أنتظارك كي تخلص شعبك وترحمنا*

*لأننا بالفعل تعبنا .... أهذه هي المسيحية يا مسيح مصر*​


----------



## Critic (8 مايو 2011)

*اين انت يا مسيح مصر*
*ارحمنا*


----------



## bob (8 مايو 2011)

*شعبك و كنيستك يطلبون اليك و بك الي الاب معك قائلين
ارحمنا*


----------



## kalimooo (8 مايو 2011)

ارحم شعبك يا رب


----------



## soso a (8 مايو 2011)

ارحم شعبك والمس قلبه اعطيه سلام يا يسوع 

نحن نثق بك ونثق انك سوف تتدخل ولكن 
مواقيت الرب ليس كمواقيتنا​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*جميييييييييييييييييييله ومعبره بنطلب من ربنا يسمعنا ويرحمنا​​*


----------



## عبير الورد (9 أكتوبر 2011)

أظهر مجدك يا مسيح مصر في أرض مصر


----------



## Twin (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*مازلنا نصرخ أليك يا الله*

*أين أنت يا مسيحنا ..... يا مسيح مصر*​


----------



## حبيبه الناصرى (10 أكتوبر 2011)

الهى موجود وساكن القلوب ولكن يظهر قلوبنا بقت  ضعيفه وبعدت شوية فهو يصحيى فيها قوة الايمان ولكنه حامينا وينصرنا اينما كونا ولكن المطلوب قوة التحمل ان يعطينا بركة الجهاد ولا نتزمر لانه يقول كل شئ تحت السماء له وقت وميعاد وقت نصرتنا هو وحده يعلمها فلا نتزمر بكل نكون خاطعين شاكرين طالبين القوة من بين يديه ليقوينا على جمال الاجتهاد فى سبيل رفع مجد اسمه​


----------



## rana1981 (10 أكتوبر 2011)

كلام رائع ومؤثر
الرب يرعاكن


----------



## جارجيوس (11 أكتوبر 2011)

رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل أفسس 6
11 الْبَسُوا سِلاَحَ اللهِ الْكَامِلَ لِكَيْ تَقْدِرُوا أَنْ تَثْبُتُوا ضِدَّ مَكَايِدِ إِبْلِيسَ.
12 فَإِنَّ مُصَارَعَتَنَا لَيْسَتْ مَعَ دَمٍ وَلَحْمٍ، بَلْ مَعَ الرُّؤَسَاءِ، مَعَ السَّلاَطِينِ، مَعَ وُلاَةِ الْعَالَمِ عَلَى ظُلْمَةِ هذَا الدَّهْرِ، مَعَ أَجْنَادِ الشَّرِّ الرُّوحِيَّةِ فِي السَّمَاوِيَّاتِ.
13 مِنْ أَجْلِ ذلِكَ احْمِلُوا سِلاَحَ اللهِ الْكَامِلَ لِكَيْ تَقْدِرُوا أَنْ تُقَاوِمُوا فِي الْيَوْمِ الشِّرِّيرِ، وَبَعْدَ أَنْ تُتَمِّمُوا كُلَّ شَيْءٍ أَنْ تَثْبُتُوا.
14 فَاثْبُتُوا مُمَنْطِقِينَ أَحْقَاءَكُمْ بِالْحَقِّ، وَلاَبِسِينَ دِرْعَ الْبِرِّ،
15 وَحَاذِينَ أَرْجُلَكُمْ بِاسْتِعْدَادِ إِنْجِيلِ السَّلاَمِ.
16 حَامِلِينَ فَوْقَ الْكُلِّ تُرْسَ الإِيمَانِ، الَّذِي بِهِ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ تُطْفِئُوا جَمِيعَ سِهَامِ الشِّرِّيرِ الْمُلْتَهِبَةِ.
17 وَخُذُوا خُوذَةَ الْخَلاَصِ، وَسَيْفَ الرُّوحِ الَّذِي هُوَ كَلِمَةُ اللهِ.
18 مُصَلِّينَ بِكُلِّ صَلاَةٍ وَطِلْبَةٍ كُلَّ وَقْتٍ فِي الرُّوحِ، وَسَاهِرِينَ لِهذَا بِعَيْنِهِ بِكُلِّ مُواظَبَةٍ وَطِلْبَةٍ، لأَجْلِ جَمِيعِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ،


----------

